# Hitler Found Out Kanye Dissed Taylor Swift



## Nick (Sep 18, 2009)

Wasn't pretty either. He was pre t ty angry. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0PwqvwyG54&feature=popular

edit: I meant to post this in the tube. Sorry.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 19, 2009)

I lol'd. Even more so when Obama did the same thing, only without the flailing.


----------

